# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجو ازاد هستم برای ثبت نام کدام را انتخاب کنم ؟!

## amires

*سلام دوستان ببینید من  آخر  تابستان امسال دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم  انتخاب واحد هم کردم و  ترم اول چند روز در هفته انتخاب کردم ولی سر هیچ کلاس و امتحانی نرفتم 

و برای ترم دوم توانستم مرخصی بگیرم

الان من که دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بر اساس ثبت نام بدون کنکور هستم 

از بین گزینه های موجود باید کدام رو بزنم ؟


گزینه ی دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه     یا        گزینه هیچکدام ؟*

----------


## amires

*دوستان سوال دوم : 

الان چون دانشگاه آزاد ثبت کردم برای اینکه غیبت نخورم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم 

الان برای نظام وظیفه کدام کد را باید بزنم ؟
*

----------


## amires

> *سلام وضعیت من هم مثل شما  برای اینکه غیبت نخورم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم و مرخصی گرفتم 
> بعد کد نظام وظیفه رو چند زدید ؟ من 3 زدم و وضعیت تحصیلی هم زدم هیچ کدام .*


والا من هنوز نزدم نمی دانم دقیقا کدام است

----------


## A.Z

> *سلام دوستان ببینید من  آخر  تابستان امسال دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم  انتخاب واحد هم کردم و  ترم اول چند روز در هفته انتخاب کردم ولی سر هیچ کلاس و امتحانی نرفتم 
> 
> و برای ترم دوم توانستم مرخصی بگیرم
> 
> الان من که دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بر اساس ثبت نام بدون کنکور هستم 
> 
> از بین گزینه های موجود باید کدام رو بزنم ؟
> 
> 
> گزینه ی دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه     یا        گزینه هیچکدام ؟*


دانشجوی غیر روزانه شما بحساب میاید...که اگه هم اکنون انصراف بدید میتوندی به عنوان انصرافی ثبت نام کنید...اگر هم هنوز انصراف ندادید میشه همین غیر روزانه

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

چه کاریه !

کنکور بده! اگر قبول شدی

اینو انصراف بده!

----------


## afshar

سلام . هیچ کدام هم بزنی فرقی نداره
چون دانشگاه ازادی و نه محرومیت داری و نه انصراف از تحصیل میخوای برای ثبت نام کنکور

----------


## Saeed735

سلام....شما دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستی.....غیر روزانه بزن....


تو کد نظام وظیفه هم بزن 6...



بعد اعلام نتایج هم اگه قبول شدی اونوقت انصراف بده...

----------


## artim

> *سلام دوستان ببینید من  آخر  تابستان امسال دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم  انتخاب واحد هم کردم و  ترم اول چند روز در هفته انتخاب کردم ولی سر هیچ کلاس و امتحانی نرفتم 
> 
> و برای ترم دوم توانستم مرخصی بگیرم
> 
> الان من که دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بر اساس ثبت نام بدون کنکور هستم 
> 
> از بین گزینه های موجود باید کدام رو بزنم ؟
> 
> 
> گزینه ی دانشجو دوره غیر روزانه     یا        گزینه هیچکدام ؟*



گزینه غیر روزانه

----------


## ah.at

همون طور که بقیه ی دوستان گفتن باید گزینه غیروزانه رو بزنید .

وسه کد هم باید کد 3 رو بزنید .

كد 3) مشمولان داراي برگ معافيت موقت بدون غيبت (پزشكي، كفالت و ساير...) در مدت اعتبار آن.

دلیلش هم اینه که مگه موقع ثبت نام نرفتی پلیس 10+ و برگه معافیت تحصیلی نگرفتی برای دانشگاه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خوب اونا اول یه استعلام واز وضعیت نظام وظیفت میخان .

من هم شرایطم مثه توئه . من حتی الان کپی همون برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی رو هم دارم . همین برگه رو هم خودت داری و دادی به دانشگاه . پس میشه کد 3 .

----------


## amires

*مرسی از دوستان عزیز 

چرا برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه آزاد بر اساس بدون کنکور نیاز بود تا برم پلیس +10 و معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم .

من کد 3 رو زدم + اینکه گزینه غیر گزینه .*

----------

